# Foam for DIY BLOB Target??



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

What kind of foam do I need to get to try my hand at making a BLOB target?? Where can I get it??


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Got a carpet factory near by?


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Sure I can find one in Atlanta.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

DeepFried said:


> Got a carpet factory near by?


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

It's my understanding that a blob is made from the glue like spray foam used in the carpet making process.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> Can you elaborate?


The foam used to make Blob targets is a by product of carpet production.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

So would you go there askin for the glue or a certain by-product then??


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, any idea what it is called, and possibly another type of foam that could be used?


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the BLOB targets are made in N Georgia. Maybe if you have some sort of mold you are trying to fill, could that be arranged?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

From what I've read here, the blob is made from the glue that they put on the back of certain carpets. Originally, the targets were made from the waste from cleaning the hoses and nozzels between runs. On an industrial level, the euipment and raw materials aren't especially expensive, but in that setting, they are spreading the cost over millions of square feet of carpet. On a personal level, the cost would be prohibitive. I believe that the raw materials have to be mixed very precisely and specific equipment is required to do this. 

For one or a few targets, it's not practical to make your own. Just google blog targets and you can buy one much cheaper than you can make it.

This may be wrong, & if it is, I hope that someone more familiar with the process will chime in and correct me.

Allen


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

If it was possible to find a cost effective material, I would likely make a number of targets. Even if it isn't the same foam as the BLOBs, some type of foam that I could get and mix at home that would be at least moderately durable would be sweet.


----------

